# الحلال والحرام فى المسيحيه



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هل تناول لحم الخنزير حرام فى المسيحية؟

بدأ الناس أكل لحم الخنزير بعد مجيء المسيح، لأن المسيح لم يربط إيمان الإنسان بما يأكله من لحوم أو غيرها. وبما أن المسيح جاء ليحررنا من الناموس ومن قيود العهد القديم، فإنه لم يحلل أو يحرّم أي نوع من اللحوم باعتبار أن كل إنسان يأكل ما يطيب له، ولا يأكل ما لا يستطيع أكله، وباعتبار أن "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان" (متى11:15). أي الشتائم والتجديف والكلام البطّال والكذب والخداع الخ. وعلى هذا الأساس يستطيع المسيحي أن يأكل ما يطيب له من اللحوم، لأن النجاسة ليست بالأكل والشرب، بل بعمل الخطية وعدم إطاعة شريعة الله، وأيضاً "ما طهّره الله لاتدنّسه أنت" (أعمال15:10).

هناك ايضا تعليم صريح من بولس الرسول في الرساله الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس الاصحاح الثامن بان كل الاطعمه تؤكل بشرط ان لا يؤثر على الاخ الاض



المسيحية لا تحلل أكل الخنزير فقط بل تحلل أكل اي طعام طالما اكل بالشكر, فلم تأت المسيحية لتهتم بمثل هذه الاشياء لانها اقل من ان يهتم بها في عهد النعمة

اقوي القطع الكتابية علي تحليل كل الاطعمة وعدم اعتبار شئ نجس لان الله الذي يطهر شئ لا ينجس من بعد عمله تعالي

- فراى السماء مفتوحة و اناء نازلا عليه مثل ملاءة عظيمة مربوطة باربعة اطراف و مدلاة على الارض.
- و كان فيها كل دواب الارض و الوحوش و الزحافات و طيور السماء.
- و صار اليه صوت قم يا بطرس اذبح و كل.
- فقال بطرس كلا يا رب لاني لم اكل قط شيئا دنسا او نجسا.
- فصار اليه ايضا صوت ثانية ما طهره الله لا تدنسه انت.
- و كان هذا على ثلاث مرات ثم ارتفع الاناء ايضا الى السماء.
( اعمال 10 )


فاهتمام المسيحية ليس بالاكل والشرب فذلك لا يجب ان يكون اهتمام الانسان بمثل هذه الاشياء بل يجب ان يعمل علي خلاص نفسه
لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون و بما تشربون و لا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون اليست الحياة افضل من الطعام و الجسد افضل من اللباس (مت 6 : 25)

والمسيحية تؤكد ان اكل شئ معين لا يقرب لله ولا يبعد ايضا فالله يسعي لقلبك لا الي اشياء من هذا القبيل
و لكن الطعام لا يقدمنا الى الله لاننا ان اكلنا لا نزيد و ان لم ناكل لا ننقص (1كو 8 : 8)

لذا جاء النص لليهودان لا يزدروا بالأمم الداخلة في الاكليسيا ــ جماعة المؤمنين ــ والذين يأكلون كل شئ حيث ان اليهود اعتادوا علي عدم اكل الخنازير والارانب وغيرها من الاطعمة فيقول لهم الوحي علي لسان بولس الرسول
لا يزدر من ياكل بمن لا ياكل و لا يدن من لا ياكل من ياكل لان الله قبله (رو 14 : 3)

ويؤكد الوحي ان الطعام لا يقلل ولا يزيد وان اي شئ تفعله باايمان من قلبك انه لله اولا واخيرا هو الاهم فيقول
و اما الذي يرتاب فان اكل يدان لان ذلك ليس من الايمان و كل ما ليس من الايمان فهو خطية (رو 14 : 23)

فالهدف الاول والاخير ان يكون ناتج العملية سواء اكل او غيرها الشكر فان توفر الشكر فهذا اعتراف بنعمة الله وهذا هو الجوهر اما العملية نفسها فغير مهمة لان الهدف هو الله وليس آخر
فان كنت انا اتناول بشكر فلماذا يفترى علي لاجل ما اشكر عليه (1كو 10 : 30)

:وخلاصة القول

إذا أكل لحم الخنزيز حلال إذا توافرت به الشروط التالية
1 - إذا كان يوافق الإنسان المسيحى
2 - إذا كان لا يتسلط على الإنسان المسيحى
3 - إذا كان يبنى الإنسان المسيحى



مبدئيا مفيش حاجه فى المسيحية اسمها حرام وحلال
فيه يليق ولا يليق

:بس كل تصرفاتنا بتخضع لمبادئ مهمة ربنا اداهالنا
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الشياء توافق
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبنى
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط على شئ

و بالرجوع للآبات دى نعرف ان مفيش حاجة اسمها حلال وحرام انما فى حاجة تليق أولا تليق
ولما نشوف موضوع زى موضوع الاغانى مثلا نسأل نفسنا
الاغانى دى تبنى ولا متبنيش وبحبها لدرجة انها متسلطة على وماقدرش استغنى عنها ولا لأ


----------



## girgis2 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*خير الكلام ما قل ودل*

*شكرااا يا النهيسي على التوضيح*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## maroo maroo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى موضوع حلو اوى 
رررربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مبدئيا مفيش حاجه فى المسيحية اسمها حرام وحلال
فيه يليق ولا يليق

:بس كل تصرفاتنا بتخضع لمبادئ مهمة ربنا اداهالنا
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الشياء توافق
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبنى
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط على شئ

و بالرجوع للآبات دى نعرف ان مفيش حاجة اسمها حلال وحرام انما فى حاجة تليق أولا تليق
ولما نشوف موضوع زى موضوع الاغانى مثلا نسأل نفسنا
الاغانى دى تبنى ولا متبنيش وبحبها لدرجة انها متسلطة على وماقدرش استغنى عنها ولا لأ






 متى الأصحاح 15 العدد 11 لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ».  

هذا ايماننا الذي علمنا اياه الرب يسوع

شكا اخي النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

> :بس كل تصرفاتنا بتخضع لمبادئ مهمة ربنا اداهالنا
> كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الشياء توافق
> كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبنى
> كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط على شئ


 
*راااااااااااائع يا النهيسى *
*تعالمينا المسيح هى التى علمتنا هذا *
*موضوع جميل جدا *
*ميرررررسى ليك *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*



			مبدئيا مفيش حاجه فى المسيحية اسمها حرام وحلال
فيه يليق ولا يليق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هو دة الكلام الصح يااخى الحبيب
بجد موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Elita (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يباركك *
*الف شكر على الموضوع*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------

